# Logic 101



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Note that this one is in the humor section, I question the accuracy of the stats:
LOGIC 101

An interesting letter in the Australian Shooter Magazine this week, which
I quote:

"If you consider that there has been an average of 160,000 troops in the
Iraq Theater of operations during the past 22 months, and a total of 2112
deaths, that gives a firearm death rate of 60 per 100,000 soldiers.

The firearm death rate in Washington , DC is 80.6 per 100,000 for the same
period. That means you are about 25 per cent more likely to be shot and
killed in the US capital, which has some of the strictest gun control laws
in the U.S. , than you are in Iraq .

Conclusion: The U.S. should pull out of Washington, DC


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Logic never works with politicians though. What's funny is that people actually campaign to go there!


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

If those are accurates stats, that is awesome.


----------

